

Programming for all, part 2: From concept to code - sk2code
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/12/programming-for-all-part-2-from-concept-to-code/

======
sk2code
Here is the part 1 of this series:
[http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/12/programming-for-
all-p...](http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/12/programming-for-all-
part-1-an-introduction-to-writing-for-computers/)

